
Why Kashmir is a crisis for the world, not just India and Pakistan - salqadri
https://thehill.com/opinion/international/458029-why-kashmir-is-a-crisis-for-the-world-not-just-india-and-pakistan
======
jvsg
It is India's internal matter. Let India deal with it.

